# Aren’t you afraid of being murdered?



## Jennttaurus (Jul 25, 2018)

I get asked this question several times a night. “Aren’t you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?” Honestly, I would like to know Uber’s textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

“Yes, I’m very afraid. 
But what choice do I have?”


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i mean, 

arent you afraid to get into a strangers car?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote.


ANSWER: _"Not if I don't know that it's about to happen...."_


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

LMAO! Me murdered? What are the chances that 2 homicidal maniacs would be in the same Uber?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jennttaurus said:


> "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?"


I don't get depressed very often. When I do, I get the urge to drive at night.

But when I'm actually working in the evening, it's not something I think about, because my mind is otherwise preoccupied.

Christine


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Love when I get asked if I ever have any crazy people in the car.

I just make solid eye contact in the mirror and grin..."Every Day, every single day".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> asked if I ever have any crazy people in the car.


I had one that I suspected yesterday afternoon.

At the times when I glanced at her in the mirror, she was looking at me. Numerous times.

And the topper was when she said she liked flying Jet Blue. (She really did say it.)

Christine


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“You talking to me? You talking to me?”


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Are you sure you’re not experiencing cognitive dissonance? That’s when you don’t want to think about the possibility of you actually being murdered so you put it out of your mind or convince yourself there’s no risk, but every time a rider brings it up, this issue is thrust back into your mind and causes an irritating feeling?

Deal with it head on if it’s bothering you. Get yourself a stun gun or some pepper spray. Then you’ll have some protection and an answer for the riders.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Its not much security but I know their app is connected to a name and bank account.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

"Don't _you_ worry about getting into a car with a stranger? Wasn't that one of the first safety issues your parents taught you," <<smile>>


----------



## Jennttaurus (Jul 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> ANSWER: _"Not if I don't know that it's about to happen...."_


Love this answer


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My wife and child should be so lucky...8>)

Rakos








PS. Pic used with permission I hope...8>)


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


just flip the question, *"Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered riding with UBER?"
*
Thenk wink at them.


----------



## Jennttaurus (Jul 25, 2018)

I am in New York and Pepper Spray is Illegal, so I always tell them (usually Millennial girls) that I carry bear spray which is Legal and I am not afraid to use it. 

I agree that they are willingly getting into my ride and I am a complete stranger. The kicker is I know where they live.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> LMAO! Me murdered? What are the chances of 2 homicidal maniacs would be in the same Uber?


that's why you see all those abandoned cars on the sides of freeways.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> LMAO! Me murdered? What are the chances of 2 homicidal maniacs would be in the same Uber?


Pretty good chance in Syria.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I say I am more afraid of losing healthcare social security, Medicare, and my right to vote without three forms of picture ID.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I usually answer with, "Yes but that's why I keep a Glock in my belt."

Shuts 'em up every time.



Jennttaurus said:


> I am in New York and Pepper Spray is Illegal, so I always tell them (usually Millennial girls) that I carry bear spray which is Legal and I am not afraid to use it.
> 
> I agree that they are willingly getting into my ride and I am a complete stranger. The kicker is I know where they live.


P.S. it's not illegal to carry spray in NY. Check the local laws. Laws may restrict shipment into the state but you can posess it legally.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> I usually answer with, "Yes but that's why I keep a Glock in my belt."
> 
> Shuts 'em up every time.
> 
> P.S. it's not illegal to carry spray in NY. Check the local laws. Laws may restrict shipment into the state but you can posess it legally.


i carry bug spray.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*No, I was not afraid of being murdered when I was ignorant of what's going on. Not after reading the story of Jason Dalton, Steve Grant, Michael Hancock and now this - 4 Rideshare drivers kidnapped, carjacked, held for ransom overnight in the same metropolis.*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


[Turn around and stare at pax]
"No."
[Pause. Stare at pax some more]
"But the question you should be asking yourself is, 'am I afraid that I am going to get murdered taking rides in Uber vehicles'."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


"I hope am I killed, then I won't have to drive anymore" was the official answer to that query from Yellow Cab back in the 1990's.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> "Yes, I'm very afraid.
> But what choice do I have?"


Are u kidding? Why. I've never been afraid. It is sooooo unusual



The Gift of Fish said:


> [Turn around and stare at pax]
> "No."
> [Pause. Stare at pax some more]
> "But the question you should be asking yourself is, 'am I afraid that I am going to get murdered taking rides in Uber vehicles'."


I'm guessing you're just sick of people and need a break


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I try Not to scare the " Murderers " too badly . . .



forqalso said:


> View attachment 248813


Might start a " Spree".

Humming " Heathens"- 21 Pilots . . .


Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't get depressed very often. When I do, I get the urge to drive at night.
> 
> But when I'm actually working in the evening, it's not something I think about, because my mind is otherwise preoccupied.
> 
> Christine


I wouldn't mess with you



SuzeCB said:


> "Don't _you_ worry about getting into a car with a stranger? Wasn't that one of the first safety issues your parents taught you," <<smile>>


Not as long as the phone said it was ok


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I probably should be but I am not. When it is my time to go, I will go.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You are more likely to be run over by a runaway handicap cart at Target than be murdered by your pax.

But still, being sure not to do pickups in certain areas will significantly decrease your odds of trouble.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

No. My family will get to cash in on my $1,000,000 life insurance policy and I'll finally get some peace and quiet. By the way, would you like to talk about guns and which are best for concealed carry?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> would you like to talk about guns and which are best for concealed carry?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I'm guessing you're just sick of people and need a break


And I'm guessing you have a hard time distinguishing satire from reality. Not everyone masters this.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

henrygates said:


> You are more likely to be run over by a runaway handicap cart at Target than be murdered by your pax.
> 
> But still, being sure not to do pickups in certain areas will significantly decrease your odds of trouble.


What are the stats on robbery, kidnapping and rape by Target shopping carts?


----------



## Stacked and Racked (Aug 1, 2018)

"100 million times more likely to die from a regular automobile accident, so buckle up!"

Then floor it. 

Gets tips every time as pax love the thrill of living life on the edge if they dare to broach murderous musings.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

When it is my time to go, I will go. I am Muslim and believe in predecree.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?"


Several times a night? Do you look like a 12 yr old or something?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

One of my first pax told me "not to pick up any crazies" as I was dropping him off. I replied "its a bit late now" Took him 2 seconds before the penny dropped/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Several times a night? Do you look like a 12 yr old or something?


I heard Buffalo is a rough town.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> When it is my time to go, I will go. I am Muslim and believe in predecree.


I bet you still use your seat belt


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I heard Buffalo is a rough town.


I heard that guy that provoked...

The buffalo in the park got arrested...8>)

Lucky he's alive after that stupid stunt...

Rakos








PS. You can't fix stupid...8>)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rakos said:


> That Buffalo in the park got arrested...8>)
> View attachment 248894


Why did they blame the buffalo


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Why did they blame the buffalo


Cute..remember...a monkey is writing....

Rakos


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I bet you still use your seat belt


God didn't say theow yourself into road to get run over. But when your time comes, no vest or gun can delay your death.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> God didn't say theow yourself into road to get run over. But when your time comes, no vest or gun can delay your death.


Only because if they do delay your death, it wasn't your time.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> What are the stats on robbery, kidnapping and rape by Target shopping carts?


Depends. In Florida you are 40% more likely to be maimed by a Target handicap cart. But in Chicago you are 70% more likely to get shot by one.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Years ago, when I was commuting one hour to my job every weekday, I answered a rideshare ad on Craigslist. Young woman. When I got into her car, I asked, "How do you know I am not a serial killer?"

Her answer: "How do you know* I *am not a serial killer? I placed the ad."


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

No. I am not afraid of being murdered. Accidentally killed... a little bit. Robbed, most definitely.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I’m more afraid of some skinny jeans dweeb asking for an aux cord.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> My wife and child should be so lucky...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 248799
> ...


Love ya work my friend


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

im afraid to go into the post office...


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

What's it like when you get murdered? Does it feel good or no pain at all. Asking for a friend


----------



## Stacked and Racked (Aug 1, 2018)

"I usually don't think about murder, but when I do, it's when you're in the car."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I'm not afraid of death. I'm actually more afraid of almost dying and becoming even more crippled than i am now than i am of actually dying.

I have living will documents written up that pens in a list of conditions regarding my treatment and what can't be done when. (good to have so your family doesn't have to decide when to yank the plug)

It even have specific things written up regarding brain damage/brain death a well.

No limits on treatment
Use of one or both arms/hands is likely/expected
Cognitive functioning is unlikely to be severely unaffected

NO medical treatment
Brain death- (2 neurologists opinion of no chance of recovery)
A persistent vegetative state (2 neurologists opinion of no chance of recovery)

*Preserving organs for transplantation is permissible*

Don't bring me back
(CPR/ventilators are not to be used in these conditions)

irreparable Paralysis affecting arms and below
Loss of both arms/total loss of function of both arms
Permanent Loss of vision WITH loss of hearing
permanent severe brain damage/severe loss of cognitive function

No feeding tube, no antibiotics
Coma 6+ months (excluding medically induced comas)
Vegetative state (2 neurologists)



delornick94 said:


> What's it like when you get murdered? Does it feel good or no pain at all. Asking for a friend


I can enlighten you, I've been almost killed a few times.

It can feel like..

Getting hit in the head and passing out (hurts pretty bad)

Getting shot and passing out (varies from a stab wound to a broken bone crossed AND a stab wound)

Getting stabbed and passing out (basic puncture wound)

getting blown up and passing out (instant with no sensation to any combination of stabs/broken bones/head injuries)

or nothing at all *if you die so quick you don't even feel it*

getting poisoned and passing out (never experienced)

getting strangled and passing out (never experienced)

I went through the gambit of ways you can kill someone. I think this should pretty much cover the possibilities. Anything i left off is a combination of the above.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Why be afraid of getting murdered.

It’s truly a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> ...
> 
> It's truly a once in a lifetime experience.


...if it's done correctly the first time!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I almost died once. It was terrible. I got a bacterial infection in my skull, inside the bone. It grew really fast and pressed on the nerves of my teeth and it felt like when you have a bad tooth, but with all my teeth. It began over two days, and I went to the dentist and they took me straight to the hospital. I felt like my head was exploding. They said I was in danger of a brain infection. 

They didn’t give me any painkillers, just antibiotics injections and pills because “the pain was the only way to tell if I was getting better or worse”. I spent the next few days literally banging my head to relieve pain.

I could see how a quick shooting and bleed out might be preferable


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The feeling of gratefulness every day when you make it home alive after driving uber adds the the attractiveness of the job. Not just alive but knowing you didn't kill anyone else, or punch them, or call them an a$$hole gives you a smug sense of accomplishment.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Aren't you afraid that I may drive off an overpass with you in the car?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Its not much security but I know their app is connected to a name and bank account.


Not always, they do accounts with gift cards.

I don't drive the nights.
I never think of murder.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I'm more afraid that I will need to kill someone then getting killed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber and Lyft (especially Lyft) have policies against drivers *and riders *being armed.

99% of the time we don't know the person getting into our car and some of us work in or near bad areas with lots of gun crimes.

I'm still waiting for my Uber metal detector wand to arrive in the mail so that I can make sure none of my riders are armed!

In states that allow lawful concealed carry, good luck telling a driver that company policy for a relatively low paying job supersedes their rights as a citizen to protect themselves and their property.

And I'm not some gun slinging *******, I'm actually equally annoyed by both parties. I vote Democrat but will never forgive myself for voting Clinton. I'm a realist.



Uber Crack said:


> The feeling of gratefulness every day when you make it home alive after driving uber adds the the attractiveness of the job. Not just alive but knowing you didn't kill anyone else, or punch them, or call them an a$$hole gives you a smug sense of accomplishment.


My dash camera audio after many rides is me calling the passenger or myself (if I said or did something wrong ) an asshole. Is that weird?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


No, never. What I truly fear though, is others known to me, finding out I'm an Uber driver!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I smell like a moldy rug. I look like ass. They aint gonna rob me. If they kill me at the beginning of the ride, they go nowhere. If they kill me in front of their house, they get caught. I have a security camera. 
This rules out 99.99% of humanity.
I feel pretty secure.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I smell like a moldy rug. I look like ass. They aint gonna rob me. If they kill me at the beginning of the ride, they go nowhere. If they kill me in front of their house, they get caught. I have a security camera.
> This rules out 99.99% of humanity.
> I feel pretty secure.


I like to rub my ass on a mouldy rug


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> I like to rub my ass on a mouldy rug


Rug burn...8>O

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Rug burn...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 249023


Need not worry, I have plenty of Neosporin!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Need not worry, I have plenty of Neosporin!


You're gonna need it in MY cab!


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I say I am more afraid of losing healthcare social security, Medicare, and my right to vote without three forms of picture ID.


You must be an illegal alien, eh? Those ID checks will change everything for you.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I never think of murder.


Not even a little murder?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Not even a little murder?


Let me see...little murder....

Isn't that when my cat pi$$es me off...

I think of murdering the little bastard...8>)

Rakos


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Who wants to kill a driver you just met? I would have to be the world’s biggest a-hole to provoke someone to murder me during a 10 minute ride. In case it does happen, I will update my will to make sure someone submits the max cleaning fee and damage fee.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Rug burn...8>O
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 249023


Where's the monkey?? No tip for you one star!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Where's the monkey?? No tip for you one star!


I was just showing how my fav bud...

Looks like when his a$$ is on fire...8>)

If your a$$ was on fire I would show you..

Here is the missing monkey picture...

Now can I have my other 4 stars...?

I wouldn't want to miss being...

Matched with you...8>O

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I liked the cat!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In two thousand rides, I have never been asked ONCE if I had any fears about driving for Uber/Lyft. Not once.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimKE said:


> In two thousand rides, I have never been asked ONCE if I had any fears about driving for Uber/Lyft. Not once.


In all of those rides, have you ever felt uncomfortable? Bad part of town or a weird pax?


----------



## One Star Larry (Apr 10, 2018)

Meh. I’ve had a good run.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm not afraid of death. I'm actually more afraid of almost dying and becoming even more crippled than i am now than i am of actually dying.
> 
> I have living will documents written up that pens in a list of conditions regarding my treatment and what can't be done when. (good to have so your family doesn't have to decide when to yank the plug)
> 
> ...


Flaying alive

Boiling in oil

Eroding in acid (doubles as a way to dispose of the remains!)

Wood chipper

Eaten by something...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Uber and Lyft (especially Lyft) have policies against drivers *and riders *being armed.
> 
> 99% of the time we don't know the person getting into our car and some of us work in or near bad areas with lots of gun crimes.
> 
> ...


If they're unarmed will you loan them a pistol so it's even? I may have been in bars like that...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Why be afraid of getting murdered.
> 
> It's truly a once in a lifetime experience.


Unless
The Killer knows C.P.R.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm more afraid of being murdered at my real job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Flaying alive
> 
> Boiling in oil
> 
> ...


He always " Passes Out"
Misses all the fun.



possibledriver said:


> If they're unarmed will you loan them a pistol so it's even? I may have been in bars like that...


I will loan him a pistol.
After his heart stops . . .

It wont have serial numbers . . .


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm not afraid of death. I'm actually more afraid of almost dying and becoming even more crippled than i am now than i am of actually dying.
> 
> I have living will documents written up that pens in a list of conditions regarding my treatment and what can't be done when. (good to have so your family doesn't have to decide when to yank the plug)
> 
> ...


Your just a little ray of sunshine aren't you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Flaying alive
> 
> Boiling in oil
> 
> ...


Wood chipper is simply death by 1000 broken bones or one bone. If you get a choice head first.

Boiling alive- https://www.ranker.com/list/what-being-boiled-is-like/laura-allan

Acid- acid feels like a burn. (chemical burn) this would feel like you are soaked in liquid fire. Pray your nerve endings go quick. After that you will bleed out rapidly once your skin disolved away.

eaten by something- There isn't anything on earth that can eat a person whole and alive. so it will be death by crushing and ripping injuries.

Really... i recommend a shot gun blast with buck pellet to the brain stem. If you get a choice...

See Joker from Full metal Jacket.

quick clean kill,

it's when they arn't quick and clean that people get mangled, and that's worse than death.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Death By Orgasm. That's my preference.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I've never been asked that in the three years I've driven.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> ANSWER: _"Not if I don't know that it's about to happen...."_


Should the world be so lucky


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


Where do you drive !?! I've never been asked that question.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

corniilius said:


> I'm more afraid of being murdered at my real job.


I knew a guy that this happened to.

I worked in a refinery in southern California. The guy was a maintenance supervisor, and a very decent person too.

One day, one of the people he supervised brought a gun to work and shot him.

Christine


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


Why would I be afraid??????....I get ****ed every night...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> In all of those rides, have you ever felt uncomfortable? Bad part of town or a weird pax?


No...but with several caveats:

I'm a part-time driver and I drive almost exclusively daytime. I never drive the late night drunk runs where the risk is much greater.
In real life, I was a cop, so I know the "bad parts of town" quite well and I also have a deeply-ingrained safety sense. I don't put myself in hazardous situations to begin with, and if something does head south my alert system kicks in very quickly and I know how to get out of trouble.
I also realize that about 90% of the people in "bad parts of town" are better people than many in very affluent neighborhoods and there is nothing to fear from them
I know that time of day matters greatly in high-crime neighborhoods. Thugs don't do mornings; they are night critters. So daytimes are relatively safe, even in bad areas.
If I get a ride into an area I don't like, I just hit "No New Requests" on Uber or "Last Ride" on Lyft. I drop off and leave. When I get to a better area, I go back online. Easy.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Had a pax that asked me to pose for a selfie with her on Friday night. It was late (after dark, before surge) and she was alone. Said she wanted photographic evidence just in case she turned up missing. I assured her that I was very busy on Saturday and did not have the time required to harvest her organs that evening. $5 tip. Sometimes it pays to be a smartass


----------



## Jennttaurus (Jul 25, 2018)

JimKE said:


> In two thousand rides, I have never been asked ONCE if I had any fears about driving for Uber/Lyft. Not once.


I have been asked about 10 Times. Mostly, Millennial girls who ask. Scary part, I know where you live. You know my car color. Lol


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


Short life is good life, you get to rest every day. 
Your only job is to haunt people for fun.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Didn't used to be but a driver got robbed and whacked with a pistol a few times by 2 brothers the other night in my small town. 

*Sigh*

On the bright side the cops found em quickly and easily and proceeded to charge them with any little thing they could pin on them, in addition to the obvious felonies.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Love when I get asked if I ever have any crazy people in the car.
> 
> I just make solid eye contact in the mirror and grin..."Every Day, every single day".


Haha I'm using this



MHR said:


> Didn't used to be but a driver got robbed and whacked with a pistol a few times by 2 brothers the other night in my small town.
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> On the bright side the cops found em quickly and easily and proceeded to charge them with any little thing they could pin on them, in addition to the obvious felonies.


Ooh didn't wanna hear this. There's been a few in my car that gave me the chills & have had 7 scumbags make sexual advances so far. (I've always said the next serial killer will come as either uber driver or uber rider)


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Not really, this loaded 9mm in my waist gives me a sense of safety


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Death By Orgasm. That's my preference.


There's a reason the French call it _La Petite Mort._


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Just reading this thread reminded me of an unpleasant memory. I was a C-130 pilot on a mission from Bangkok to Diego Garcia, a tiny island in the Indian Ocean. Long, long flight... overnight stay, then back to Bangkok. As we were about to turn in for the night, a chaplain came to find me and tell me that they had received a message that my crew chief's father had been killed in New York or New Jersey (I forget... it was 1972). 

I had to go with the chaplain to tell this young man his dad was dead... a taxi driver robbed, tied to a tree, and murdered. I remember his reaction, that he was not really surprised, because he knew it was a dangerous job. And here we were, flying airplanes nine hours over the ocean and getting shot at in Vietnam... he was more worried about his father.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> Had a pax that asked me to pose for a selfie with her on Friday night. It was late (after dark, before surge) and she was alone. Said she wanted photographic evidence just in case she turned up missing. I assured her that I was very busy on Saturday and did not have the time required to harvest her organs that evening. $5 tip. Sometimes it pays to be a smartass


A lot of folks think "The real driver is in the trunk" is hilarious


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MHR said:


> Didn't used to be but a driver got robbed and whacked with a pistol a few times by 2 brothers the other night in my small town.


Harrumph...can't edit my post so I have to quote myself.

Wanted to clarify that the 2 brothers were actual siblings, just in case someone thought I was being derogatory.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

No. Because i am a spirit!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

MHR said:


> Harrumph...can't edit my post so I have to quote myself.
> 
> Wanted to clarify that the 2 brothers were actual siblings, just in case someone thought I was being derogatory.


But they were black though, right? Go on, you can tell us... <jk>


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

More afraid of drunk drivers and idiots looking down at their phone taking their eyes off the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I've never been asked that in the three years I've driven.


Some people " Smell" like victims. . . .



SuzeCB said:


> There's a reason the French call it _La Petite Mort._


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

404NofFound said:


> Its not much security but I know their app is connected to a name and bank account.


Not if it's a stolen account, or if they are using a burner phone and a prepaid card.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night.


Was asked about this years ago when I worked for the Postal Service.

I replied, "I AM the disgruntled ex-Marine; why would I be scared?"


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Just reading this thread reminded me of an unpleasant memory. I was a C-130 pilot on a mission from Bangkok to Diego Garcia, a tiny island in the Indian Ocean. Long, long flight... overnight stay, then back to Bangkok. As we were about to turn in for the night, a chaplain came to find me and tell me that they had received a message that my crew chief's father had been killed in New York or New Jersey (I forget... it was 1972).
> 
> I had to go with the chaplain to tell this young man his dad was dead... a taxi driver robbed, tied to a tree, and murdered. I remember his reaction, that he was not really surprised, because he knew it was a dangerous job. And here we were, flying airplanes nine hours over the ocean and getting shot at in Vietnam... he was more worried about his father.


Wow..how bout that one!! That memory stays w ya! Sadly not much has changed


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KenLV said:


> But they were black though, right? Go on, you can tell us... <jk>


They weren't.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> There's been a few in my car that gave me the chills & have had 7 scumbags make sexual advances so far.


Were there any things that the seven had in common?

It would be nice to be able to identify this type very early.

Were the advances polite, or were they the "touching your hair and shoulders from behind you" type? Or the cheesy pickup line type?

Someone who asks if I'm single doesn't make me feel creepy. (For the record, I'm not married, but have lived for more than 10 years with my Significant Other, who is a trial lawyer.)

Christine


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> LMAO! Me murdered? What are the chances of 2 homicidal maniacs would be in the same Uber?


That was very witty and made me laugh...are you sure your a moderator?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What's to fear?

Odds of coming to ANY harm, let alone being murdered, while driving for Uber are too small to measure.

Odds of accidentally dying in a car wreck are a true matter of concern.

This point is made be Second Chance, a maker of " bullet proof" vests. Over half of the "saves" made by their vests involve traffic accidents, not bullets.

Going on two years with Uber, and I've yet to have a sour passenger. This is the opposite of my experience driving a cab, where problems came daily.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> What's to fear?
> 
> Odds of coming to ANY harm, let alone being murdered, while driving for Uber are too small to measure.
> 
> ...


Chances are they don't know who you really are.


----------



## rayban69 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> What's to fear?
> 
> Odds of coming to ANY harm, let alone being murdered, while driving for Uber are too small to measure.
> 
> ...


Karen Karen Karen...

I've had 4 violent incidents in my career doing taxi/uber.

Not one of them was a robbery (the only thing that taxi drivers are at a greater risk compared to an uber driver) or a car jacking.

Not one of them involved me chasing after or chasing down someone who didn't pay. None of them had ANYTHING to do with someone taking my money.

two were drunk, one was batstick fubar in the head, and the 4th expected me to drive her and her 6 children in a 4 seater and rammed my car with a shopping cart full of groceries when i told her no. *yes that's a total of 7 people she wanted me to take.

All of those incidents could have and would have happened in uber just the same as a taxi.

One of them was even a drunk kid who didn't realize he was on an 8X surge until halfway through the 15 mile ride. And this is when uber rates where double what they are now.

It is to this date my highest paying trip on ANY platform to start and end in Orlando.

And that's before the civil settlement his mom coughed up...

$(%* college kids anyway...


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> What are the stats on robbery, kidnapping and rape by Target shopping carts?


You don't want to know....


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Were there any things that the seven had in common?
> 
> It would be nice to be able to identify this type very early.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking. It's a subject that needs awareness. In my opinion Uber has a responsibility to make their drivers aware of risks involved especially for females. All 7 were upper class mid age white men. Beautiful homes, beautiful neighborhood, well dressed and professional background. So no nothing to warn and it throws you off when it happens. One touching my hair from backseat. Others rubbing my driving leg. Some begin talking about their relationship with ex & sexual talk. one it came out of no where. One was an abuser I felt as soon as he got in (he broke my windshield when I ended trip early) That's the thing you're afraid to stop the car especially in an area you're not familiar with. Most but not all had been drinking. Also witnessed a judge kissing on 18 yr old rider in wheel chair. Oblivious I was there. They are entitled men who are accustomed to getting what they want. Once they "que in" it's hard to redirect. Best defense is a very firm voice "DO NOT TOUCH ME AGAIN, do you understand?!!" At destination (GET OUT, GO IN GO TO SLEEP) You must present with no weakness & as if You could kick their a$$, I point to my camera and Do my best to stay in control and start asking them directions and get info from them keeping them talking (directing their mind elsewhere) in my mind preparing for the time I stop my vehicle & how I will react if he overpowers me in the car. (I've lit a cigarette to burn them with) One acted completely normal until I stopped my car (I waved my drumstick in his face lol another one I busted in the knuckle with my maraca when he rubbed my leg a 2nd time. one reported me before I could report them and I was deactivated by uber. That one I almost lost my home over and still behind.
None of these situations could a younger woman handle and that concerns me very much!! I fear it's went further with others. It stays on your mind afterward and I found myself very angry afterward than depressed. Unfortunately there's a denial period as well. You tell others you're fine & present like it's no big deal. You don't wanna deal with it anymore and just want IT to go away!
These a$$holes could have easily caused car accident in all situations. There's Not many women could handle this.. It puts you in a state of shock at first. The couple that gave me the chills were quiet and I had the Feeling sense of wanting them out of my car ASAP
I've had many women riders (young & older) so relieved that I was a female driver. They've shared similar stories about male uber drivers (one stalked her at work)
Uber is not protecting people through any type of warning and instead setting up for some to be hurt. Most go unreported. Parents are allowing their children to take Uber. It's ridiculous. Uber presents like they're the best ever pressuring drivers to get more drivers, telling teachers to drive in summer etc as if it's so much fun to drive and ride with Uber and make lots of money! BUT not telling of all the hidden dangers. (Female driver robbed at gun point near me & just heard of another male driver pistol whipped) 
To wrap it up... No ma'am there are no red flags at first & It's all worn on me & I hope to have another job soon. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

I wish I had been murdered. *kicks rocks*


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> What's to fear?
> 
> Odds of coming to ANY harm, let alone being murdered, while driving for Uber are too small to measure.
> 
> ...


BS



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Chances are they don't know who you really are.


So so true!! Love this, keep posting IT


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The closest I've come to fearing for my life was the time I got pulled over for having a worn registration sticker in the wrong place on my license plate. It was 4am and for some reason after collecting my license and registration, the cop decided he needed to call backup. As I have a clean record (never even been arrested), and had license and registration on the dash waiting for him, I will let you all guess as to why he thought he needed backup.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> The closest I've come to fearing for my life was the time I got pulled over for having a worn registration sticker in the wrong place on my license plate. It was 4am and for some reason after collecting my license and registration, the cop decided he needed to call backup. As I have a clean record (never even been arrested), and had license and registration on the dash waiting for him, I will let you all guess as to why he thought he needed backup.


Yep dealt with law enforcement as well and tickets. BS stuff that didn't need to be. Our police force here seems to be ran "military style" And some aren't assessing situations correctly become accusatory and false assumptions made.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Yep dealt with law enforcement as well and tickets. BS stuff that didn't need to be. Our police force here seems to be ran "military style" And some aren't assessing situations correctly become accusatory and false assumptions made.


Honestly,

I've had more situations where "Oh thank god... the cops are here" than "$(*%* the cops are here"

That might just be me thou


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


After listening to some of the people we pick up...the sweet release of death might not be so bad.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly,
> 
> I've had more situations where "Oh thank god... the cops are here" than "$(*%* the cops are here"
> 
> That might just be me thou


I've had a few pax in situations where I wasn't sure if I was going to make it out alive. A couple of them were directly threatening to kill me. For no discernable reason I might add, just their drunk and/or state of mind, or perhaps a few mental health issues thrown in.

In all cases I learned that the key is to do whatever you have to do to de-escalate the situation, (not escalate it like the driver did with the Taco Bell exec).

Sometimes you have to choose between " being right" and standing your ground, or staying alive. A little humility, understanding, helpfulness and (even faked) compassion goes a long way, even with creeps and losers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll just leave this here, a bit...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-killed-teen-charged-met-20170531-story.html

*Girl, 16, accused of killing Uber driver with stolen knife, machete*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Also this:
https://www.wccbcharlotte.com/2018/07/26/rock-hill-police-body-found-off-mt-gallant-road/pic/362858/


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly,
> 
> I've had more situations where "Oh thank god... the cops are here" than "$(*%* the cops are here"
> 
> That might just be me thou


That has been my experience MOST of the time. However, I am a very mild-mannered, respectful and non-confrontational person who has no criminal history whatsoever. And when I get pulled over in the dark at 4am and the cop decides he has to wait for backup before he comes back to my car to give me my citation (both then coming up carefully on either side of my car), you know they are assuming I am a possible threat (and that assumption can only be coming from one thing).

The reality in that situation is that the slightest movement from me that would be anything but what they're expecting could lead to bullets fired "in self-defense".

In my 3+ years doing this, I have never had a situation with a Pax that was anywhere near as scary as that.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Love when I get asked if I ever have any crazy people in the car.
> 
> I just make solid eye contact in the mirror and grin..."Every Day, every single day".


Once I said, "Not until just now".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> That has been my experience MOST of the time. However, I am a very mild-mannered, respectful and non-confrontational person who has no criminal history whatsoever. And when I get pulled over in the dark at 4am and the cop decides he has to wait for backup before he comes back to my car to give me my citation (both then coming up carefully on either side of my car), you know they are assuming I am a possible threat (and that assumption can only be coming from one thing).
> 
> The reality in that situation is that the slightest movement from me that would be anything but what they're expecting could lead to bullets fired "in self-defense".
> 
> In my 3+ years doing this, I have never had a situation with a Pax that was anywhere near as scary as that.


I'm going to be honest...

The cops have NEVER treated me that way as a taxi driver. If i'm parked (even in a sketchy neighborhood) the cops will just walk up to me and say "hi".

I KNOW sometimes they are just checking on me... (making sure i'm not dead or bleeding out)

As a marked taxi you are autoMagically given the assumption that you are A CAB DRIVER... in a taxi (as stupid as this sounds, this is a huge advantage over what your describing). An unmarked uber/lyft car is given no such leeway.

Something that also used to happen back when i ubered... the cops would pull me over at random when i'm going through sketchy neighborhoods. That NEVER happens in a marked taxi.

There are true advantages to being in a taxi, i'm going to be blunt about this. You guys will never know what i'm talking about until you know what i'm talking about.

If i had my way, uber would transition to being a taxi dispatch service, and away from ridesharing.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


"What I wouldn't give to be put out of my misery! If anything I'd supply the weapon, just do the deed when I pull over" lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> LMAO! Me murdered? What are the chances of 2 homicidal maniacs would be in the same Uber?


Har, LoL Graham



SuzeCB said:


> "Don't _you_ worry about getting into a car with a stranger? Wasn't that one of the first safety issues your parents taught you," <<smile>>


LoL, Suze. Stranger Danger"

Every Valintine's day, I buy a bag of candy and give one to every woman I meet. Especially older woman who might be widdowed. Dumb thing but ya get some great smiles. And I hope if acctually alone, some actual good feelings and happy.

But the weird thing is it's not once been refused. Litterallycandy from a stranger.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I've had more situations where "Oh thank god... the cops are here" than "$(*%* the cops are here"


I've had some of both.

However, I have the advantage of not "driving while brown," as I'm not a person of color.

Christine


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Acts Of Random Whiteness


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> What are the stats on robbery, kidnapping and rape by Target shopping carts?


I got hit by an old woman driving one of those in-store scooters in Walmart last night. I was in line checking out and she just crashed in to me full speed. She told me she couldn't see. I'm 6', 225ish lbs. I'm kind of hard to miss. I'm also apparently impenetrable to scooters. My cart went flying but I was barely moved. Lost my little toe's nail. Second time this year. Same toe. Never had it happen in my entire life and now twice in one year. Of course none of this is shopping cart related, but it was another statistic for big stores like Target and Walmart.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I got hit by an old woman driving one of those in-store scooters in Walmart last night. I was in line checking out and she just crashed in to me full speed. She told me she couldn't see. I'm 6', 225ish lbs. I'm kind of hard to miss. I'm also apparently impenetrable to scooters. My cart went flying but I was barely moved. Lost my little toe's nail. Second time this year. Same toe. Never had it happen in my entire life and now twice in one year. Of course none of this is shopping cart related, but it was another statistic for big stores like Target and Walmart.


SUE!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> SUE!


Great show.

I should sue. My toe hurts.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Z129 said:


> Great show.
> 
> I should sue. My toe hurts.


Depends on whether her insurance policy includes a toe-ing endorsement.


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

I would say:

"You do know that Uber/Lyft drivers are not fingerprinted or tested for drugs right?"


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

This post I just made this morning before reading this one is Right On Topic....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-watched-a-fiction-movie-on-amazon-prime-called-rideshare.276955/


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Am I afraid of being murdered? Well yes. But mostly at home. That's why I drive.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Am I afraid of being murdered? Well yes. But mostly at home. That's why I drive.


 Ha, LoL. Good one.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

As long as it's quick, I'm down with it...


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> I've had a few pax in situations where I wasn't sure if I was going to make it out alive. A couple of them were directly threatening to kill me. For no discernable reason I might add, just their drunk and/or state of mind, or perhaps a few mental health issues thrown in.
> 
> In all cases I learned that the key is to do whatever you have to do to de-escalate the situation, (not escalate it like the driver did with the Taco Bell exec).
> 
> Sometimes you have to choose between " being right" and standing your ground, or staying alive. A little humility, understanding, helpfulness and (even faked) compassion goes a long way, even with creeps and losers.


Yes yes yes. Last night dropped off a 2x felon out on parole and he sat behind me saying nothing while his girl friend talked for him. Had the feeling he was gonna grab me by the neck from the back at anytime (I hate people sitting behind my seat) I played it as cool as I could. It was a very uncomfortable ride (btw pu from Wal-mart) 100% with whatever works.



yoyolate said:


> I would say:
> 
> "You do know that Uber/Lyft drivers are not fingerprinted or tested for drugs right?"


And neither are the riders



Uber-licious said:


> Once I said, "Not until just now".


Lol I've said same


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> More afraid of drunk drivers and idiots looking down at their phone taking their eyes off the road.


YES!! Have avoided many drunk drivers & been lucky at xs. Seen a few fatal accidents with cars and motorcycles. The craziest is being in the middle of several police cars (guns drawn) and slowly backing out while they're intensely focused on getting the guy they pulled over (Me being the car directly behind & caught in the swarm yelling in my mind "Dont shoot yet" Uber driver here) The high emotional intensity of these police officers is astounding and something I've never experienced before.



hanging in there said:


> I've had a few pax in situations where I wasn't sure if I was going to make it out alive. A couple of them were directly threatening to kill me. For no discernable reason I might add, just their drunk and/or state of mind, or perhaps a few mental health issues thrown in.
> 
> In all cases I learned that the key is to do whatever you have to do to de-escalate the situation, (not escalate it like the driver did with the Taco Bell exec).
> 
> Sometimes you have to choose between " being right" and standing your ground, or staying alive. A little humility, understanding, helpfulness and (even faked) compassion goes a long way, even with creeps and losers.


Wow, threats to your life...Damn!! I commend your negotiating nerves of steal!!!


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


Wow, I thought I heard this so often because I'm a woman and night person driving the wee hours. Apparently, that's not the case. My standard response is that I'm a retired state trooper.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

I get this question a lot. I actually prefer driving at night and feel good getting drunk people home safely. Mostly women ask me this. Of course I'm selective where I drive at night .


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I would say "Not until you just asked me, thanks!"


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?"


"You know, had I not taken Valium, I might be more concerned. So, where to?"


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I gave a ride to some old Mexican pax who had a gun tucked into his shirt. When I got to his destination the gun fell out of his pants onto my back seat. This wasn't some typical hangun either. It had elaborate decorations on the grip and slide. He jokingly said in broken English to me that he almost forgot his gun. We both laughed. He gave me a good tip in cash. I still drive. Too many ****ed up things have happened in the past several years, plus I'm on several different medications that I just don't give a shitty anymore


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


You can just say " I got nothing to lose "
The killer has something to lose ie knife and guns cost money, bullets are expensive


----------



## Rock King (Dec 28, 2018)

Living in Tampa, I’m more concerned that my Pax will be Jameis Winston.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> The killer has something to lose ie knife and guns cost money, bullets are expensive


Thats not likely to cause a potential murder to slow down much.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Three pax got in my car and I had to move a small cooler to fit them in. One of them jokingly asked "Is that your organs?" I said "No, they are the previous passenger's."


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


In Bronx Uber drivers been shot several times


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mm cm said:


> In Bronx Uber drivers been shot several times


Yes, but the real question is:

Is the incident rate for that higher or lower than the general population?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Odd. I have over 12.000 Trips and have never been asked if I fear being murdered.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

To which I reply: "_Aren't *you* afraid of gettting murdered in an UBER? You should be._"


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i answer this question with a question

aren't you?

ahhh the sound of silence,lol

Steve_TX beat me to it


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


I've never been asked this question after over 3000 rides. Are you doing bar closings?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Never been asked. My response would be "Never Be Afraid"


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> i mean,
> 
> arent you afraid to get into a strangers car?


Yes, especially if I don't get any candy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Yes, especially if I don't get any candy.


Hey, if you're going to do that, I at least want kissed first.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I am not afraid because all of the information is in the app. The police can get an IP of the phone used, the CC info they used and really who will kill and uber driver.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> ...and really who will kill and uber driver.


https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...harged-juvenile-detention-20181023-story.html


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> Its not much security but I know their app is connected to a name and bank account.


Not if its Lyft

They accept prepaid credit cards..... Uber does not



UberBeemer said:


> I say I am more afraid of losing healthcare social security, Medicare, and my right to vote without three forms of picture ID.


Not true at all

But I believe someone SHOULD have one form of picture ID on them.....its really not that hard

Especially if they want to go vote


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> ... and really who will kill and uber driver.


Here's another one. This one a pregnant lady in her third trimester. This happened the day after you posted the above wondering who would kill a driver. This driver was driving a lyft rider at the time, but the odds are she was an uber driver as well.

https://www.abc15.com/news/region-s...pd-pregnant-woman-stabbed-in-parking-lot-dies
https://www.abc15.com/news/region-s...pd-pregnant-woman-stabbed-in-parking-lot-dies
While we can't, or shouldn't live in fear, we definitely should be mindful of the very real risks involved with driving. There's a reason Taxi Drivers and Chauffeurs made number 17 on the most dangerous jobs list.



> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...es-25-most-dangerous-jobs-america/1002500001/
> 
> *17. Taxi drivers and chauffeurs*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I am not afraid because all of the information is in the app. The police can get an IP of the phone used, the CC info they used and really who will kill and uber driver.


Have to remember that a lot of people use the app to give a third party (son, boyfriend, etc) a ride. The phone or account may also be stolen. So don't rely on that.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Group of elderly pax thanked me for not murdering them. I thanked them for not murdering me.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> "You talking to me? You talking to me?"


I'm going to use that one. In a very innocent tone of voice.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Riding with Rick (Aug 21, 2018)

“Finally, sweet release” as you refuse to break eye contact...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Jennttaurus said:


> I get asked this question several times a night. "Aren't you afraid your going to get murdered driving for UBER?" Honestly, I would like to know Uber's textbook answer to quote. I get so sick of being asked this from both Males and Females young and old.


'Trust me I'd be more afraid getting murdered as a PAX than murdered by one."


----------

